# Tearing my hair out!!



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Due to start clomid when next cycle starts ready for first IUI treatment! I usually have around 33-35 day cycles....today is day 47......going out of my mind, had cramps for 2 weeks!!!!! HELP!!!


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

If it's any consolation at all, I missed my first scheduled IUI as af was 7 days late....its always been 27 or 28 days! I am sure the anxiety of treatment causes it. I wish I knew how to stop worrying! Starting clomiphene tomorrow as well. Good luck!


----------

